# Bangs, to trim or not to trim



## Syllean (11 mo ago)

I see a lot of photos, on this site and Reddit, of havanese dogs with bangs nicely to the sides of their face. Worf's bangs seem naturally planted in front of his eyes. I've asked my groomers to let them grow because they seem to wind up in his eyes after a couple weeks when trimmed short. Am I clinging to an idea that just won't work for worf? Any tips?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I hate to tell you this, but the dogs whose hair parts nicely and naturally to the sides are extremely rare. MOST of the time when you see that, the hair has been combed back, and most likely sprayed, and stayed just long enough for the photo or the time in the show ring. Then they come out of the ring and it either falls over their face or gets put back up in a pony!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I keep Perry's really short but yes, after about 3-4 weeks it's back in his eyes so I end up trimming it before his next appointment (or it stays in front of his eyes  )


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Sundance’s hair goes in his eyes even if it’s short, it completely tips over. I really think it stays out of his eyes better when it’s long because I can pull it back. When there are more lengths in that area from trying to trim and taper everything to frame his face just right it really seems to create more chaos because short hair pushes long. With Sundance it’s worse when it’s short, slightly better when it’s long and free, and by far the best when it’s long and pulled back. But Sundance demonstrates frequently that having hair in his face isn’t going to hold him back!


----------



## Lola&Mico (4 mo ago)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Sundance’s hair goes in his eyes even if it’s short, it completely tips over. I really think it stays out of his eyes better when it’s long because I can pull it back. When there are more lengths in that area from trying to trim and taper everything to frame his face just right it really seems to create more chaos because short hair pushes long. With Sundance it’s worse when it’s short, slightly better when it’s long and free, and by far the best when it’s long and pulled back. But Sundance demonstrates frequently that having hair in his face isn’t going to hold him back!


I ❤ his topknot. He looks really handsome. I also like when it’s long and a bit wild looking like mico (the bulk/white. With Lola I keep her bangs long but trim her muzzle an under eye. It is a commitment because as soon as the hair under her eyes grow they poke her. She stands really well for the mini clippers and scissors tho. 
personally I like the bangs on my dog but many dogs might look cute with them cut
I saw a white/black dog yesterday that had an Asian fusion cut with such pretty pantaloons and the hair on the head was pretty short. But it really was eye catching and beautiful. 
I hate the little hairs that grow and poke so it is more work- but these dogs(my first havanese is less than 2 so I’m very new) look cute inany cut I have seen on them their eyes and personality arejust so endearing
Again, I just think your cutie looks great in his top knot!


----------



## Lola&Mico (4 mo ago)

Syllean said:


> I see a lot of photos, on this site and Reddit, of havanese dogs with bangs nicely to the sides of their face. Worf's bangs seem naturally planted in front of his eyes. I've asked my groomers to let them grow because they seem to wind up in his eyes after a couple weeks when trimmed short. Am I clinging to an idea that just won't work for worf? Any tips?
> 
> View attachment 178745


Have you ever grown them out? If so why did u cut it?
He looks adorable- my pup needs constant (seems that way) trimming under her eyes because I like the way it looks. But it is a lot of maintenance. Those little hairs will poke her if I am not really careful. I grew them in once but didn’t like how she looked as much so I cut it again I guess u can’t really tell but Lola’s hair under her eyes is clipped/cut extremely short
Hove u tried the little braids— that some people on here would know more than me—that are sorta thin and start a with a part in middle then follow above the eye down to the outside? Maybe that could help train his hair-doubtful- but it may look more like a part in the middle u were talking about


----------



## Lola&Mico (4 mo ago)

Syllean said:


> I see a lot of photos, on this site and Reddit, of havanese dogs with bangs nicely to the sides of their face. Worf's bangs seem naturally planted in front of his eyes. I've asked my groomers to let them grow because they seem to wind up in his eyes after a couple weeks when trimmed short. Am I clinging to an idea that just won't work for worf? Any tips?
> 
> View attachment 178745


Have you ever grown them out? If so why did u cut it?
He looks adorable- my pup needs constant (seems that way) trimming under her eyes because I like the way it looks. But it is a lot of maintenance. Those little hairs will poke her if I am not really careful. I grew them in once but didn’t like how she looked as much so I cut it again
Hove u tried the little braids— that some people on here would know more than me—that are sorta thin and start a with a part in middle then follow above the eye down to the outside? Maybe that could help train his hair-doubtful- but it may look more like a part in the middle u were talking about
I’m new. And not so phone savvy. I apologize if this came out twice 🥲


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lola&Mico said:


> Have you ever grown them out? If so why did u cut it?
> He looks adorable- my pup needs constant (seems that way) trimming under her eyes because I like the way it looks. But it is a lot of maintenance. Those little hairs will poke her if I am not really careful. I grew them in once but didn’t like how she looked as much so I cut it again I guess u can’t really tell but Lola’s hair under her eyes is clipped/cut extremely short
> Hove u tried the little braids— that some people on here would know more than me—that are sorta thin and start a with a part in middle then follow above the eye down to the outside? Maybe that could help train his hair-doubtful- but it may look more like a part in the middle u were talking about
> View attachment 178831


Braids don’t really “train” the hair to stay to the sides, and and they take a LOT of practice to get them in right. You also have to watch the dog really carefully when they are in, because if they rub their heads with the braids in, they can really break the hair badly. But it does look adorable. I hav shown both Kodi and Panda braided.


















Two pony tails rather than one can be fun, and some dogs tolerate that very well without rubbing. I did Kodi’s hair that way a lot when his hair was long.









And Panda with high ponies and bows. I think only a girl can get away with THIS. look!… somehow she just looked like “trouble”…


----------



## Lola&Mico (4 mo ago)

krandall said:


> Braids don’t really “train” the hair to stay to the sides, and and they take a LOT of practice to get them in right. You also have to watch the dog really carefully when they are in, because if they rub their heads with the braids in, they can really break the hair badly. But it does look adorable. I hav shown both Kodi and Panda braided.
> View attachment 178835
> 
> 
> ...


I actually lol when I saw the last pic - she does look like good trouble. 
The braids are gorgeous. I had only heard of them-never actually saw one. They do look amazing but definitely can see there is more finesse and work to it than I thought. I envisioned it as easy as throwing a braid into a kids pony tail. Definitely not for beginners! But I love how it looks. 
Your dogs are all so beautiful!
My little male ends up wearing a lot of Lola’s pink and purple bows. He looks dainty enough and it seems I can never find any manly colors I like at his size.
Is there a website u know of to buy nice bows? I have looked online and ordered some but they looked cheap or ugly.
Thanks


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lola&Mico said:


> I actually lol when I saw the last pic - she does look like good trouble.
> The braids are gorgeous. I had only heard of them-never actually saw one. They do look amazing but definitely can see there is more finesse and work to it than I thought. I envisioned it as easy as throwing a braid into a kids pony tail. Definitely not for beginners! But I love how it looks.
> Your dogs are all so beautiful!
> My little male ends up wearing a lot of Lola’s pink and purple bows. He looks dainty enough and it seems I can never find any manly colors I like at his size.
> ...


For every day, I use these:








Amazon.com : Goody 32819 Ouchless Tiny Terry Ponytailers, Assorted Colors, 42 Piece Per Blister Pack, Pack of 3 Blister Packs (126 Total Pieces) : Ponytail Holders : Beauty & Personal Care


Amazon.com : Goody 32819 Ouchless Tiny Terry Ponytailers, Assorted Colors, 42 Piece Per Blister Pack, Pack of 3 Blister Packs (126 Total Pieces) : Ponytail Holders : Beauty & Personal Care



smile.amazon.com





They are cheap enough that I just throw out the colors I don't like!

I don't use bows on Ducky, but Panda had "all the bows" before her SON decided to take out her top knot, and we went to bangs for her! We ordered those on Amazon too. You just have to make sure to order the very smallest ones!:









Amazon.com : PET SHOW 20pcs Small Dog Hair Bows with Rubber Bands Puppies Doggies Cats Topknot Bowknot Matching Hair Grooming Accessories for Boy Girl Pomeranian Yorkie Poodle Maltese Shih Tzu Groomer : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : PET SHOW 20pcs Small Dog Hair Bows with Rubber Bands Puppies Doggies Cats Topknot Bowknot Matching Hair Grooming Accessories for Boy Girl Pomeranian Yorkie Poodle Maltese Shih Tzu Groomer : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com













Amazon.com : Yagopet 50pcs/Pack Cute New Dog Hair Bows Pairs Rhinestone Pearls Flowers Topknot Mix Styles Dog Bows Pet Grooming Products Mix Colors Pet Hair Bows Topknot Rubber Bands : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Yagopet 50pcs/Pack Cute New Dog Hair Bows Pairs Rhinestone Pearls Flowers Topknot Mix Styles Dog Bows Pet Grooming Products Mix Colors Pet Hair Bows Topknot Rubber Bands : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com





She was quite the girlie girl before kids!!!









Now that her son chewed her top knot off!!! LOL!


----------



## Lola&Mico (4 mo ago)

krandall said:


> For every day, I use these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She’s beautiful either way. When I got mico when Lola was about a year he chewed her tail ears and she blew her last coat at the same time. I hated to do it but I cut her short 
She would have sat patiently for days letting me “fixit” but I didn’t see the sense in that. 
He’s not all puppy tumble about anymore so we are growing in again
Thanks for the links. I like Panda’s bows!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Krandall, i love kodi with the braids! I usually angle Sundance’s so they go back behind his ears, but I just realized Sundance has enough hair to do them in front!


----------

